# DIY looks better



## omholt (Jun 5, 2007)

I have bought some products from GIK and though I'm very happy with their performance, I have to say my DIY looks better. I think it's the same with other ones you buy from other companies as well. They really don't look that great unless they cost very much like ASC products. 

I've simply built a frame to fit rockwool acoustic panels (probably same as 703,705s or whatever you call them), and pulled a cheap fabric of cotton/linen from IKEA. Fabric after taste can of course be chosen and changed when one get bored of them. Marimekko has some nice ones, but they're expensive.

The pictures are not that good, but they give an impression. I'll hang them up later. If anyone wonders why my speakers are placed on books like that, it's because they are temporarily front ones till my new babies arrive.


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

Very nice work, omholt! I think the key is that DIY has the _potential_ to look better, but also could easily underperform or look aweful if not done with care. I like you custom fabric cover. Thanks for showing us what is possible!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Very well done omholt.:T
I'm sure that this would be of more appeal to a lot of wives, who would not agree to having just plain black panels on the wall..


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks for posting the pics.You gave me a great idea.


----------



## omholt (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks guys. There are many nice fabrics to make absorbents with good WAF. Here's some other DIYs from fellow norwegians.


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

Humm, really nice. I'm right in the middle of adding treatment to my room, so I'll have to try that one!

BTW: Where did you buy your GIK products in Norway?


----------



## omholt (Jun 5, 2007)

jerome said:


> Humm, really nice. I'm right in the middle of adding treatment to my room, so I'll have to try that one!
> 
> BTW: Where did you buy your GIK products in Norway?


I ordered them from GIK in the states. They ship worlwide. Shipping cost is quite high and then you have to pay 25% tax (moms) on top of everything, but it's still not that bad. DIY's are of course cheaper and you can pick your own fabric.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Probably already known but worth repeating, when covering panels for early reflections, do pay attention to the type of fabric being used so as not to minimize the absorption of the high frequencies.

Bob


----------



## omholt (Jun 5, 2007)

Bob_99 said:


> Probably already known but worth repeating, when covering panels for early reflections, do pay attention to the type of fabric being used so as not to minimize the absorption of the high frequencies.
> 
> Bob


Cotton and linen are safe right?


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

It doesn't matter what kind of material you use as long as you are able to 'blow' air through it.

For instance, thick materials or materials with a layer of plastic on the back are useless here.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

That is correct. The looseness of the weave is what counts.

Bob


----------

